# Driver / Client Etiquette Checklist



## ValleyUber! (Nov 5, 2014)

Most companies use experience to develop specific policies and then train using those policies. Example: food servers always serve from the diners right-shoulder. Service employees are taught to say 'my pleasure' rather than 'no problem'.

Checklists may seem like a list of common-sense ideas, but airline pilots use checklists without fail, reminding them of basic functions each and every trip. Also, successful businesses share client consistency from one experience to the next. It's McD's claim to fame!

Thinking about these things, I thought it may be helpful to tap into other driver ideas / experiences and try to develop a basic 'Uber Etiquette Checklist'. I've put down some basic Q&A stuff I can think of below. Anyone with experience that can answer / add / change will be helpful and appreciated!

*
Uber service starts as soon as the driver accepts a trip. From there the checklist is:*​
*Immediately head to the pickup location and then...*

Upon arrival at p/u location, do you immediately text or call the customer? If not, how long do you wait??

When the client approaches the car, do you get out / open the door for them? Let them hop in themselves? Introduce yourself and/or add a handshake? How do you introduce yourself? Are you formal (Mr. Mrs.), or casual (Hey, what's up!)

Do you always enter it into your GPS? 

Do you offer bottled water? What size? Do you have it in the cup holders ready for them, or have it stored somewhere in the vehicle? Do you offer anything other than bottled water??

Before departing do you ask if passengers are buckled in? Anything else important to add before driving away??

Upon arrival, do you hop out / open pax door? Do you ask that they not forget anything (i.e. cell phones). Do you reference the star rating??
I'm sure there are a hundred other subtleties or side-bars I'm forgetting so feel free to add. I'm hoping this results in a basic checklist I can print out and use / reference for better, more consistent service; hopefully improving mysterious star ratings!


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

No to all...


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Use the app to contact. You've arrived.
GPS? No. I use the phone, but otoh, I know my city extremely well.
Water/Candy? Hell no. Some drivers do, but I see no difference in my ratings and with rate-cuts, have no desire to spend.
Seat Belts.. yes.
I only open doors for the elderly. 
Introductions? Kind of. But nothing formal.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

ValleyUber! said:


> ...
> Do you reference the star rating??
> ...


I believe its considered bad form for you to bring up the ratings. Its looked down on as pandering.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

ValleyUber! said:


> Upon arrival at p/u location, do you immediately text or call the customer? If not, how long do you wait??
> 
> When the client approaches the car, do you get out / open the door for them? Let them hop in themselves? Introduce yourself and/or add a handshake? How do you introduce yourself? Are you formal (Mr. Mrs.), or casual (Hey, what's up!)
> 
> ...



No. I press "Arrived" when I arrive at the pick up. If they don't appear in 5 min, then I call. If they don't answer the phone, and after another 5 min, if they still haven't appeared, I will drive off, and cancel with no show. There's no need to call a second time. The customer can see where you are, and when you arrive by looking at their phone. They are notified, when you hit "Arrived". It's basic courtesy on their part to be able to answer the phone, when they request a car, in case the driver needs to be get hold of the passenger if there's a problem en route to the pick up. 


Depends on circumstances: if they have luggage, proximity of fast moving traffic, if they're already by the kerb and looks like they're in a hurry. There's no need to introduce yourself and shake their hands (unless they offer) I don't expect waiters or shop staff to do it..


Usually, even if I know where I'm going, in case of any traffic delays on the way, and I can act accordingly. I do this first, before starting the trip . 


Bottled water is in the door, for the passengers to help themselves. Evian 330ml. The bigger 500ml ones won't fit in the door pockets. There are tissues in the door pockets as well. Toffees in the little ashtray in the middle of the front seats. Magazines in the front seat pockets - usually pick them up in an airport lounge, whenever I fly, Time, Bloomberg Businessweek, New Statesman, National Geographic, etc.. I also have a couple of subscriptions, which I often wait until there's an offer before renewing (GQ, Tatler, Vanity Fair, etc.).


No. It's the responsibility of the passengers to put their own seat belt on (if they're over 14 years old). If get stopped by the police, they get fined, not me. As adults they should know better. If they're foreign to this country, then they should ask me, or put it on anyway. 


Again, depends on circumstances. I look behind me, to see if they've left anything before I drive off. Or if I do get out and open the door for them, I will quickly look as I close the door. There's no need to reference the star rating. It will come up on their app, when I complete the ride.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> No. I press "Arrived" when I arrive at the pick up. If they don't appear in 5 min, then I call. If they don't answer the phone, and after another 5 min, if they still haven't appeared, I will drive off, and cancel with no show. There's no need to call a second time. The customer can see where you are, and when you arrive by looking at their phone. They are notified, when you hit "Arrived". It's basic courtesy on their part to be able to answer the phone, when they request a car, in case the driver needs to be get hold of the passenger if there's a problem en route to the pick up.
> 
> Depends on circumstances: if they have luggage, proximity of fast moving traffic, if they're already by the kerb and looks like they're in a hurry. There's no need to introduce yourself and shake their hands (unless they offer) I don't expect waiters or shop staff to do it..
> 
> ...


London, when you use the GPS, do you have a separate phone for that? I am wondering how it works- I am a new driver, and only have one phone. Is there a built-in GPS with the Uber app, or do you use something else?


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes, when you accept the ride and the customer has already entered their destination when they requested you, you can just press the navigate button on the app and it will take you there. 

If the passenger didn't enter their destination, you can enter it yourself. 

Or you can use your own phone, and download your own sat Nav app such as Waze or Google Maps. Or buy a stand alone sat Nav such as a Garmin or TomTom. 

It's your preference as to what you want to use, though its best to use one with traffic updates.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> Yes, when you accept the ride and the customer has already entered their destination when they requested you, you can just press the navigate button on the app and it will take you there.
> 
> If the passenger didn't enter their destination, you can enter it yourself.
> 
> ...


I see, so if I wanted to use, say, Google Maps, on the same phone I have the Uber app running, will the Uber app allow me to use the Google Maps app while still operating correctly and everything (e.g., I exit out of the Uber app and activate Google Maps)? Even if yes, I guess there isn't much reason for this if Uber already has a built-in GPS that already has the passenger's destination, unless the Uber GPS is simply low quality.

Thanks for your help btw!


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Alexander said:


> I see, so if I wanted to use, say, Google Maps, on the same phone I have the Uber app running, will the Uber app allow me to use the Google Maps app while still operating correctly and everything (e.g., I exit out of the Uber app and activate Google Maps)? Even if yes, I guess there isn't much reason for this if Uber already has a built-in GPS that already has the passenger's destination, unless the Uber GPS is simply low quality.
> 
> Thanks for your help btw!


Yes you can use your phone GPS.
Uber app uses Google maps in Android


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

It can take minutes for the Rider to get a confirmation after you hit ARRIVE. I've had Riders in my vehicle for a few minutes when they actually get the ARRIVE confirmation.

After pulling up to pick up location, I'll Text the Rider that "Hi, I'm out front at '"write in pick up address' ". I'll get a response of "be right down", "no, that location is wrong, I"m at ' corrected pick up address'", or no response. At 5 minutes, I'll call and then decide to wait or Cancel/No Show depending on response.

Personal preference to Text or Call first. I hit ARRIVE but for me it doesn't notify the Rider quickly enough and is only a Start Timer for the Cancellation Fee as far as I am concerned. Texting or Calling is more reliable; you know that the Rider gets it immediately even if they do not respond.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

I hit Arrive while on approach to the pin and start typing text with details on my exact location after I've parked. 
Send the text in about 5 min. Usually they show up within those 5 min or right after I've sent a text. "Be right down" reply usually leads to another 5-10 minutes of waiting during which I want to start the trip to make them pay for keeping me waiting and sitting on my hands because I know that if I do so they'll give a lower rating afterwards. 
Ratings are evil! In a current form anyway. 
There's gotta be 3 options: thumb up, neutral and thumb down. That's all.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Red said:


> I hit Arrive while on approach to the pin and start typing text with details on my exact location after I've parked.
> Send the text in about 5 min. Usually they show up within those 5 min or right after I've sent a text. "Be right down" reply usually leads to another 5-10 minutes of waiting during which I want to start the trip to make them pay for keeping me waiting and sitting on my hands because I know that if I do so they'll give a lower rating afterwards.
> Ratings are evil! In a current form anyway.
> There's gotta be 3 options: thumb up, neutral and thumb down. That's all.


One reason I send Text immediately is to confirm Pick Up Address is correct. More than likely it is but often enough, address can be incorrect. This cuts down on those times when the address/pin pick up location is incorrect.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

SCdave said:


> One reason I send Text immediately is to confirm Pick Up Address is correct. More than likely it is but often enough, address can be incorrect. This cuts down on those times when the address/pin pick up location is incorrect.


Yes, that's the reason I send texts without waiting 10 minutes first as Uber want us to do. Really wish meter would start automatically upon arrival like in Lyft. Or even after 5 min of request especially if pick-up is 20 min away. Definitely less chances of chasing a cancellation.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Red said:


> Yes, that's the reason I send texts without waiting 10 minutes first as Uber want us to do. Really wish meter would start automatically upon arrival like in Lyft. Or even after 5 min of request especially if pick-up is 20 min away. Definitely less chances of chasing a cancellation.


Knew I had something else in common with Brooklyn besides my Dodgers


----------



## oracleofdoom (Nov 5, 2014)

I know it says we should get out and open the door for them, but if I'm driving around Denver, there's often not even a place for me to really pull ever. No way in hell am I getting out of my car in those instances.

Red, when I've used Lyft and hit "arrived," I've had people get upset that their ride had already begun. I'd prefer if Lyft's app did something similar to what Uber's does here.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

No to all as well.
Uber says not to call pax unless it's necessary.
...and even then, they usually call or text me right away.
Don't get a chance to get out of my car to open doors cuz they're usually trying to get in before I even come to a stop.
Same at destination.
I only use GPS for obscure places.
I've had the same ol bottles of water for over a month now.
Nobody ever wants to charge their phone or eat the candy.
I think doing what uber has told me to do has actually driven my rating down.
All of this stuff is kind of annoying to the typical uberx passenger around here, like pandering for ratings.
They just want a ride.


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

ValleyUber! said:


> Most companies use experience to develop specific policies and then train using those policies. Example: food servers always serve from the diners right-shoulder. Service employees are taught to say 'my pleasure' rather than 'no problem'.
> 
> Checklists may seem like a list of common-sense ideas, but airline pilots use checklists without fail, reminding them of basic functions each and every trip. Also, successful businesses share client consistency from one experience to the next. It's McD's claim to fame!
> 
> ...


Yes. Wait...what?!


----------



## ValleyUber! (Nov 5, 2014)

Started using some of these last night and either they helped OR I got super lucky with my pax. First time ever I ended up with all '5-star' ratings. In one case, text after 5 minutes was helpful: I was sitting in front of a house and they were actually at a hotel. I'm not sure how it happened but the customer was super thankful that I didn't just leave!

One thing I forgot to add is the availability of cell phone chargers. I keep standard 'Galaxy' type, iPhone 4 and iPhone 5 (not sure about iPhone 6?) in my console; out of 7 total rides last night, 2 requested a charger.

I started automatically entering addresses in my GPS, just in case we get talking or I get side-tracked, the GPS sounds / alerts me that a turn is coming up. I used to only do it if I wasn't sure of location but I feel much more confident with it engaged before I depart for destination.

Thanks for tips yo!


----------



## Jonny Positive (Jan 2, 2015)

Before I started my drive last night, I had my entire vehicle (Hyundai Santa Fe) cleaned. Inside and out. The first passenger I picked up got in and said, "wow, what a nice car!" That made me feel really good and totally validated the clean vehicle thing.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

ValleyUber! said:


> Most companies use experience to develop specific policies and then train using those policies. Example: food servers always serve from the diners right-shoulder. Service employees are taught to say 'my pleasure' rather than 'no problem'.
> 
> Checklists may seem like a list of common-sense ideas, but airline pilots use checklists without fail, reminding them of basic functions each and every trip. Also, successful businesses share client consistency from one experience to the next. It's McD's claim to fame!
> 
> ...


Will wait the three to five (overall, have not had a problem), then text
As I usually don't have to wait, no time to get out and open door. Will do so for luggage. Always greet with my name, hoping to get a response with their name to confirm identity.
Use Uber app, no more problematic then any other. Have backup phone in case. Know area fairly well, but will ask if they have preference. It's their dime.
Have bottle water in cooler, usually only for airport paxs.
Yes, double check to see if settled. Make sure to start trip and confirm destination.
Will get luggage out. Confirm they have all their stuff. Thank them for using Uber. If I have done all the above, I expect a 5. Will never discuss rating


----------

